
Ask HN: What good books have you read in 2016? - ddxv
Share the books, podcasts, videos or resources you interested in this month.
======
merrua
The Moral Character of Cryptographic Work
[http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/papers/moral-
fn.pdf](http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/papers/moral-fn.pdf)

------
pinewurst
Appropriately enough: Arms: The Culture and Credo of the Gun, A.J. Somerset -
witty, amusing and understanding portrayal of gun culture and as the author
terms it, "the wellspring of craziness"

